# Kahr Model Index



## VAMarine

# TP: Polymer Frame, 4" Barrel
# KP: Polymer Frame, 3.6" Barrel, 2.5" Barrel (.380 ACP Models)
# PM: Polymer Frame, 3" Barrel
# KT: Steel Frame, 4" Barrel
# K: Steel Frame, 3.5" Barrel
# M: Steel Frame, 3" Barrel
# CW: Concealed Weapon, Polymer Frame & Stainless Steel Slide, 3.6" Barrel

1st Three Numbers
# 454: .45 ACP
# 404: .40 S&W
# 919: 9mm
(with External Safety & LCI)
# 909: 9mm
# 383: .380 ACP


4th Number
# 0: Carbon Steel, Black Oxide*
# 1: Carbon Steel, Nickel Finish*
# 2: Carbon Steel, Black T Finish*
# 3: Matte Stainless Steel
# 4: Blackened Stainless Steel
# 6: Polished Stainless Steel, Elite98*
# 8: Polished Stainless Steel, Elite2003
# * Discontinued


Letters at end
# L: Crimson Trace Laser Sight
# N: Tritium Night Sights
# NOVAK: Novak Low Profile Tritium Night Sights


----------



## tokuno

Kahr Model Legend (grouped roughly by descending size: overall length/height roughly 1/2" shorter than the previous group)

KT: Steel Frame, 3.965"~4.0" Barrel
TP: Polymer Frame, 3.965"~4.04" Barrel
*CT:* Polymer Frame, 3.965"~4.04" Barrel, 3.0" Barrel (.380 ACP Models)

K: Steel Frame, 3.465"~3.5" Barrel
KP: Polymer Frame, 3.54"~3.6" Barrel, 2.53" Barrel (.380 ACP Models)
CW: Polymer Frame, 3.565"~3.64" Barrel, 2.58" Barrel (.380 ACP Models)

*MK:* Steel Frame, 3.0"~3.1" Barrel
PM: Polymer Frame, 3.1"~3.24" Barrel
*CM:* Polymer Frame, 3.0"~3.24" Barrel

CM & CW are lower-cost models: trad'l rifling instead of polygonal; pinned, polymer front sight; only 1 magazine; non-milled, MIM slide stop; less slide-machining (e.g. stamped markings)

1st Three Numbers
454: .45 ACP
*414:* .40 S&W (with External Safety & LCI)
404: .40 S&W
919: 9mm (with External Safety & LCI)
909: 9mm
383: .380 ACP
*3823:* .380 ACP (with LCI)
4th Number
0: Carbon Steel, Black Oxide*
1: Carbon Steel, Nickel Finish*
2: Carbon Steel, Black T Finish*
3: Matte Stainless Steel
4: Blackened Stainless Steel
6: Polished Stainless Steel, Elite98*
8: Polished Stainless Steel, Elite2003
* Discontinued

Letters at end
L: Crimson Trace® Laser Sight
N: Tritium Night Sights
NOVAK: Novak® Low Profile Tritium Night Sights*
* Discontinued


----------

